# Tulip time festival craft show    PIC heavy



## Bigmoose (May 3, 2010)

I did this craft show this past Saturday and Sunday.  It was held in Holland MI where I grew up as a kid.  It was good to see some family there and it had been years since I was at the tulip festival but it came in a little on the light side for sales.  There was alot of lookers but not many did you see with a bag in thier hand.  It rained very hard at night and in the early morning before both days but no rain during show hours.  Well I promised lots of pics so here they are.

Bruce






My scented soaps table





A close up of that table





My mostly beer stuff table





A close up of that table





Tulips and some canopies





More tulips





More tulips





And more tulips





Dutch dancers





More dutch dancers





And one more


----------



## dagmar88 (May 4, 2010)

Oh, my, I'm so glad men don't wear those shorts with socks over here anymore and although I've worn wooden shoes as alittle girl I prefer stiletto heels   
I really like your set up!


----------



## Deb (May 7, 2010)

yeah I still have a dutch clog/klomp I used to wear as a kid (4 or 5), painted red with plants in it. it used to hang at my grandma's house, but when she died it was sent back to me as it was mine. 

I have to say with the rain here lately I've been thinking they'd be hte only thing to stay dry in! 

Love the tulips, and your stall though!


----------



## Woodi (May 26, 2010)

Nice displays, Bruce! (except I'd lose the beer mugs table cloth next time....it's too busy so distracts from the soaps, and beer doesn't go with the soapy theme (tp my mind) - does it really?


----------



## dagmar88 (May 26, 2010)

Bruces soaps have a beer theme going on, so I really like the table cloth.


----------



## Bigmoose (May 26, 2010)

I just ordered a 3 foot tall inflatible beer bottle.  I plan to put my label with logo on it and fill it with gas and tie it off to my canopy.  I hope it works.

Bruce


----------

